# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  the wizzinater

## baseball_guy

does this thing actually wokr? guys from ncaa, is it even possible to use one of these kits or do them proctor people watch you to closely? my friend said they make you lift ur shit and pull down boxers...any thoughts?

----------


## cyber

Use caution and do it clean. Your future depends on it.

----------


## Ashop

> does this thing actually wokr? guys from ncaa, is it even possible to use one of these kits or do them proctor people watch you to closely? my friend said they make you lift ur shit and pull down boxers...any thoughts?


I know ex cons who have used this for probation drops and pulled it off many times. If they look at your stuff that close though,,,I'm not sure.

----------


## MMA

> does this thing actually wokr? guys from ncaa, is it even possible to use one of these kits or do them proctor people watch you to closely? my friend said they make you lift ur shit and pull down boxers...any thoughts?



whizzinator does not work for any serious test anymore - the proctors all know about it and are looking for it.

if you have some probation drug testing, where they're just going through the motions, you might get away with it.

----------


## qualityclrk1

check out quick fix 4.0...its illegal for sale in some states, but i don't know of anyone having any problems having it mailed to them...google it or PM me

----------


## Concept420

I had a couple friends in the Navy that used it. And its true that it has a reputation. However, the guys i know passed several tests with it. This was several years ago, and i also heard that there is a VERY NOTICEABLE CLICKING SOUND when you turn it on or whatever. 
Try Synthetic Urine
Ive passed this way 3 times  :Smilie:

----------


## Ashop

> check out quick fix 4.0...its illegal for sale in some states, but i don't know of anyone having any problems having it mailed to them...google it or PM me


this does work. I know MANY who have had success with this.

----------


## Sculpture

What u mean synthetic urine?

----------

